# What's your holy grail of reptiles?



## Ekans (Apr 7, 2016)

What's that one native snake, lizard, invertebrate etc that you want to someday own but your skill, its care is slightly intimidating or its rarity is holding you back?


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 7, 2016)

Ekans said:


> What's that one native snake, lizard, invertebrate etc that you want to someday own but your skill, its care is slightly intimidating or its rarity is holding you back?


Green Tree Python. Tho i have bit the bullet and am grabbing my first this weekend.




this is her...


----------



## Ekans (Apr 7, 2016)

Good on you for taking that step


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 7, 2016)

Albino Darwin Carpet Python
Diamond Carpet Python
Rough Knob Tailed Gecko
Short-Tail Pygmy Monitor


----------



## PythonLegs (Apr 7, 2016)

Perentie.
I'm not sure my cajones will ever be big enough.


----------



## Burgo89 (Apr 7, 2016)

Albino olive, skill level just ain't there yet


----------



## kingofnobbys (Apr 7, 2016)

I'd like a lot of pairs of our wonderful and unique lizards. Too bad I don't have the space to house them adequately or a spare room I can dedicate to them.

Also a big obstacle is the cost of buying these lizards (skinks, geckos, dragons and small monitors).

I'd really love a pair of shingleback skinks (they seem from what I've read about them in posts by people who have them as pets be wonderful pets), and yes a pair of smaller insectonivorous monitors would be great (but I'm not sure my reptile husbandry skills are there yet, and they are pretty expensive).

- - - Updated - - -



Murph_BTK said:


> Green Tree Python. Tho i have bit the bullet and am grabbing my first this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> this is her...



beautiful .... just beautiful .... I'd have a snake as a pet, but I think my wife would move out, she's terrified of snakes.


----------



## StunningMorelia (Apr 7, 2016)

Scrub python, but biggest aim right now is a top quality female pure Montgomery Palmerston, but can't find any pure Montgomery's for sale.


----------



## baker (Apr 7, 2016)

Would have to be a saltwater crocodile for me. Of all the Australian reptiles they would have to interest me the most. After previously working with them in a captive setting, they just demand so much more respect than any other reptile in Australia (coastal taipans and large monitors are up there though). Their behaviour is also extremely interesting to observe. Main thing stopping me from owning one is the current Queensland licensing laws and room for a large one. 
Ah well, I think they maybe a species I will just have to settle with conducting research on.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## NickGeee (Apr 7, 2016)

Psuedemoias. A couple of species are on the vic Schedule but no one actually keeps them! I could imagine how cool an arboreal setup for P. spenceri would be.


----------



## princessparrot (Apr 7, 2016)

There are plenty but it's mainly my mum holding me back. Number one would be an olive Python but I also want a black headed Python, rough scaled Python, green tree Python, green tree snake, boydes forest dragon, jewelled gecko and maybe a bredli


----------



## Toska (Apr 7, 2016)

Definitely a Green tree python one day. I'd also love a Boyd's forest dragon once I am more confident with my skills


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 7, 2016)

baker said:


> Would have to be a saltwater crocodile for me. Of all the Australian reptiles they would have to interest me the most. After previously working with them in a captive setting, they just demand so much more respect than any other reptile in Australia (coastal taipans and large monitors are up there though). Their behaviour is also extremely interesting to observe. Main thing stopping me from owning one is the current Queensland licensing laws and room for a large one.
> Ah well, I think they maybe a species I will just have to settle with conducting research on.
> 
> Cheers, Cameron.


 You might need to move to Darwin for a few years. ...i held numerous salties and my mate now has one of them now.... and she is around 3.5mtrs long... miss her a lot at times... never trusted her tho either


----------



## baker (Apr 7, 2016)

Murph_BTK said:


> You might need to move to Darwin for a few years. ...i held numerous salties and my mate now has one of them now.... and she is around 3.5mtrs long... miss her a lot at times... never trusted her tho either ������


May have to eventually. Will have to see what ends up happening after I finish honours next year and where I can get accepted to do research that interests me. May not be able to own then but I do get to look forward to hopefully spending a month trapping them next year for the study.
Nice she sounds like a decent sized girl now. Largest I worked with was a four meter male, and he was dodgy at times. As you say, they are never something I have ever trusted.

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 7, 2016)

Definitely a Green Tree Snake. Stunning animal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 8, 2016)

A wife!


----------



## mrkos (Apr 8, 2016)

Black and high white diamond Python, always has been always will be. I recently just found one as well lucky me.


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 8, 2016)

Tough choice, but in terms of things with intimidating care, it would probably be monitors, or some of the rainforest species (hypsilurus, GTPs, Carphos, Leaftails, the northern Oedura, tryoni, Gnypetoscincus etc) and Pseudothecadactylus


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 8, 2016)

Agreed anything requiring special humidity would be a bit trickier. Don't think we'll ever have the room for a crocodile. And large monitors don't intimidate me; my choice would be elapids.


----------



## Smittiferous (Apr 8, 2016)

RBB. Don't really want vens in the house because kids... It's not a lack of confidence I could keep it securely, simply the "what-ifs" that get in the way.


----------



## Stuart (Apr 8, 2016)

Pygmy Mulga. I relocate enough of them but owning one would be the ultimate..


----------



## Nero Egernia (Apr 8, 2016)

Burgo89 said:


> Albino olive, skill level just ain't there yet



Are there any albino Olive Pythons in WA? Beautiful snakes, I like the normal coloured ones too. 

There's lots of reptiles I would like to keep. Unfortunately they're not allowed to be kept in WA, even some of the WA natives that I like. I would like to keep a very dark South West Carpet Python one day, just haven't been able to source any, find plenty of the brightly coloured ones though.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 8, 2016)

africancichlidau said:


> A wife!


Had one of those.. lasted 6 months... and a ****load of cash... hahaha


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 8, 2016)

I'd like to keep elapids, particularly the less dangerous ones (e.g Dwyer's, Golden Crowned, YFW) but licensing in ACT (and my age) would forbid that

- - - Updated - - -

A girlfriend would be nice too


----------



## Tinky (Apr 8, 2016)

There are a number of exotic lizards that I would like to have as a pet, though I would never advocate for letting them into Australia.


Would also love to have the money to buy an Indian Palm Squirrel. Cute muchly.


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 8, 2016)

Tinky their just expensive snake food


----------



## Jackrabbit (Apr 8, 2016)

Thorny Devil. Just the cutest little things. Can't see a way of feeding them adequately without living on an ant nest.

- - - Updated - - -



africancichlidau said:


> A wife!



Too hi maintenance, better off with a nasty olive? At least when they go after you, you know why!


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 8, 2016)

And when you have to give them away they don't take away your money, kids and belongings!


----------



## Tinky (Apr 8, 2016)

True...Just a rat on speed with a fluffy tail and itchy nose.

- - - Updated - - -



BredliFreak said:


> Tinky their just expensive snake food



True...Just a rat on speed with a fluffy tail and itchy nose.


----------



## alichamp (Apr 8, 2016)

jackrabbit said:


> thorny devil. Just the cutest little things. Can't see a way of feeding them adequately without living on an ant nest.



yes!!!!


----------



## kingofnobbys (Apr 8, 2016)

Murph_BTK said:


> Had one of those.. lasted 6 months... and a ****load of cash... hahaha



I must be doing something wrong, my wife and I have been together for 35 years. Nearly everyone else that I know has been separated/divorced and remarried , some 2 or 3 times and each time it cost the guy a fortune to get rid of the old ball-n-chain. 

I've been threatening to trade my old ball-n-chain in on a couple of nubile young 20 to 30-something ladies, they can keep me in a style I would like, ie me the retired house husband/man of leisure, her the one having to go to work everyday to fund my hobbies and the like .....


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 8, 2016)

All good my end brother. Grass isn't always greener on the other side. We are close friends (no benefits. ..dammit, she was a good ro...never mind) but now i have freedom completed one full sleeve (tattoo) and having the 2nd drawn up. Bought reptiles i never thought i would do again. Skydive soon. Climbed great wall of china... oh and was tapping a 22yr old... ps im 39 hahahaha. Outside of that i/we dont have ill feelings nor hate towards each other i live 2mins drive from her place and we still get on great... still love her to death but for now we have called it quits... when you get home kiss your wife and buy her a new herp (they love that right)


----------



## Burgo89 (Apr 8, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> Are there any albino Olive Pythons in WA? Beautiful snakes, I like the normal coloured ones too.
> 
> There's lots of reptiles I would like to keep. Unfortunately they're not allowed to be kept in WA, even some of the WA natives that I like. I would like to keep a very dark South West Carpet Python one day, just haven't been able to source any, find plenty of the brightly coloured ones though.



Very doubtful unfortunately, i have never even seen a normal up for sale. How I envy the eastern states (only in regards to the variety of reptiles avaliable)


----------



## cagey (Apr 8, 2016)

Not sure where I got this from originally but a breeding pair would be nice


----------



## Smittiferous (Apr 8, 2016)

Murph_BTK said:


> when you get home kiss your wife and buy her a new herp (they love that right)



That's how my albino darwin came to our possession... A mum's day gift for her, that I genuinely thought she wanted (was going absolutely gaga over one a few weeks prior). Apparently that =/= actually wanting one. Oh well, she left it with me when she went her separate way.

In the category of never-gonna-happen, Varanus Prasinus. But I'd happily take a varanus keithhornei in lieu.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 8, 2016)

Murph_BTK said:


> when you get home kiss your wife and buy her a new herp (they love that right)



The good ones do.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 8, 2016)

akarsha said:


> The good ones do.


Hey....how you doing . 



Sorry couldn't help myself. .. i feel like i have taken this topic waaayyyyy off course


----------



## Smittiferous (Apr 8, 2016)

[MENTION=17341]akarsha[/MENTION] [MENTION=42187]Murph_BTK[/MENTION] *cough*


----------



## sebii (Apr 8, 2016)

Haha, no this is great, I'm returning to the thread just to see more funny reptile wife stories!

Satanic Leaf-tailed Gecko for me


----------



## Wally (Apr 8, 2016)

Blue Spotted Tree Monitor _Varanus macraei.

_I've been fascinated with these critters for a long time now.


----------



## Planky (Apr 8, 2016)

Might get slammed for this but for me it's a ball python


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 9, 2016)

If we are talking ones I can't keep then definitely Phyllurus kabikabi, ctenotus rubicundus, Pygmy blueys, Cryptagama, Phasmid gex, Varanus Keithhornei, Oenpelli pythons, Tjakuras, Demansia flagellatio, Western desert taipans and finally all of the Hops.

And what collection is complete without Mambas and every single viper/pit viper in the world!

I could easily think of more Aussie species!


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 9, 2016)

[MENTION=23869]Wally[/MENTION] that is magnificent. I agree, our chances of ever owning one are zero.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 9, 2016)

Smittiferous said:


> [MENTION=17341]akarsha[/MENTION] [MENTION=42187]Murph_BTK[/MENTION] *cough*



I'm completely innocent!


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 9, 2016)

Went for a hike through Kondalilla falls Nature park in the hinterland of the Sunshine Coast. Found numerous Animals..




if you are close to this area i highly recommend it...


----------



## Wallo (Apr 9, 2016)

Colletts is my dream - they look preemo


----------



## mrkos (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice new pic of my holy grail Python settling in


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 9, 2016)

Holy grail indeed! Lovely Python, please tease us more with your pictures


----------



## mrkos (Apr 9, 2016)

Glad you like it Bredli freak I acquired this serpent purely through good luck as 
not many people let go of their black and white diamonds and I generally hate dealing with people through gumtree however the stars aligned for this one. Already eaten a couple of times so he or she is obviously happy in my care cheers Mark


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 9, 2016)

Northern tree snake. Varanus prasinus, brevicauda, and giganteus.... There is alos a ton of inverts. Sorry I can't pick just one lol


----------



## Ghillies (Apr 9, 2016)

Axanthic & Albino BHPs, Diamonds, Green Tree, albino Olive and something along the lines of that black Woma the SXR had a few years ago.

almost bought a Axanthic BHP the other day but space is currently a issue, DPS puts me off Diamonds but they are gorgeous! Keeping humidity up for GTPs would be hard here (south-west QLD), olives seem intimidating (so do BHPs) and would have no idea where to find a black Woma (would love one to put with my RHD when she is big enough).


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 10, 2016)

I picked up 2 snakes yesterday and by far my GTP has blown me away. So incredibly beautiful and fragile. I have taken a millon pics of her and go-pro'd a heap too. I figure this much this will not be my last GTP.. .


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 11, 2016)

Albino or hypomelanistic Water Python or leucistic Death Adder.


----------



## Ekans (Apr 11, 2016)

Mine would have to be the Katherine form of Boiga Irregularis, they are absolutely gorgeous but cost and the fact that I am trying to find good sources that outline their care is what is holding me back from owning one of these beauties


----------



## msxcbvc (Apr 12, 2016)

I would one day love a Mertens water monitor, gotta get some space for one first though. Snake wise, I'd love a moonglow carpet python, or a red blood python if they were ever allowed


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 12, 2016)

A Welsh Slow Worm!


----------



## SKYWLKR (Apr 12, 2016)

When I was growing up I always wanted a Stegosaurus.


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 12, 2016)

Good on you for sticking with the Classics SKYWLKR these days all the bloody mongrels like the Indominus Rex are the next big thing... Bloody jagosaurs


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 14, 2016)

As I keep mostly Carpet Pythons, I'd say my holy grail that I don't have, would be a piebald carpet, preferably as a pure Jungle.

But as for holy grail that I can produce, is a pure Jungle Axanthic Super Zebra.


----------



## Ghillies (Apr 14, 2016)

ShaunMorelia said:


> As I keep mostly Carpet Pythons, I'd say my holy grail that I don't have, would be a piebald carpet, preferably as a pure Jungle.
> 
> But as for holy grail that I can produce, is a pure Jungle Axanthic Super Zebra.




Standard axanthic zebra jungle is high up on my list, stunning animals!


----------



## SKYWLKR (Apr 15, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Good on you for sticking with the Classics SKYWLKR these days all the bloody mongrels like the Indominus Rex are the next big thing... Bloody jagosaurs



Dont you mean "ah, um... meat, ah... meatosaurus's?" Now thats chaos!!


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 15, 2016)

LOL

Actually, I had a look through RDU and I saw a "few" things that caught my fancy: Pilbara Tristis, pellewensis, Varanus pilbarensis, glauerti and bushi. Also some of the depressa, and the strophurus elderi


----------



## pythonlover1984 (Apr 16, 2016)

baker said:


> Would have to be a saltwater crocodile for me. Of all the Australian reptiles they would have to interest me the most. After previously working with them in a captive setting, they just demand so much more respect than any other reptile in Australia (coastal taipans and large monitors are up there though). Their behaviour is also extremely interesting to observe. Main thing stopping me from owning one is the current Queensland licensing laws and room for a large one.
> Ah well, I think they maybe a species I will just have to settle with conducting research on.
> Cheers, Cameron.



aww my gosh, you are so brave having a saltwater crock for a pet, i am sure that they are great guard dog oops guard crock, no one would brake in your house for sure lol

- - - Updated - - -



Murph_BTK said:


> You might need to move to Darwin for a few years. ...i held numerous salties and my mate now has one of them now.... and she is around 3.5mtrs long... miss her a lot at times... never trusted her tho either ������



what the, are you crazy lol

- - - Updated - - -



africancichlidau said:


> A wife!



ha ha, i do not think you can not handle us, we are very hard to handle and ferrous, we are worse then a anaconda lol


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 16, 2016)

pythonlover1984 said:


> aww my gosh, you are so brave having a saltwater crock for a pet, i am sure that they are great guard dog oops guard crock, no one would brake in your house for sure lol
> 
> what the, are you crazy lol
> 
> ...



Not as hard to handle as your grammar and spelling *puts on shades and grammar nazi cap*

Crocs are awesome creatures, it would just be tricky accommodating them. Once a baby saltie tried to bite me on the nipple! It was a close call that's for sure


----------



## gigas (Apr 17, 2016)

As far as Australian native, Tiliqua occipitalis — the Western BTS. 

Tiliqua gigas is the holy grail for me, and they are in the Oceania region.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 17, 2016)

this is the only picture i can find of her. Its about 7rs old and was taken just before i left Darwin...


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 17, 2016)

What a beauty!


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 18, 2016)

Murph_BTK said:


> this is the only picture i can find of her. Its about 7rs old and was taken just before i left Darwin...



Wow! She's gorgeous! I've always loved crocs as babies but she is incredible.


----------



## sammumba (Apr 18, 2016)

Mine is :

green tree python 
the black Mumba


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 18, 2016)

Great pun 

I personally prefer Jameson's mambas, I prefer the green


----------

